# Best BBQ gloves for really big hands



## capndonkey (Jan 22, 2013)

So, I need to get a pair of BBQ gloves for competitions.  Both my teammate and I have exceptionally large hands.  My wedding ring is a size 14.

What brand of gloves is the best for larger hands?  I don't want to drop money on a nice pair to have them not fit my giant paws.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 23, 2013)

Welders gloves. You can try them on at Lowes or Homey D.


----------

